# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل تعرفون أحد يكتب التاريخ الحديث ؟

## الورقات

أقصد ما يحدث الآن (هذه السنوات ) في العالم الاسلامي ؟

أو تأريخ للقرون المتأخرة القرن الحادي عشر وما بعده ؟

مثل تأريخ المؤرخين سابقا كابن الأثير في كتابه وابن كثير ونحوهم

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بدأت فى موسوعة عن تاريخ العالم من نشأة كل دولة حتى وقت الناس هذا فى مائة مجلد أعمل فيها من العام 1999م .... وتنال هذه الأحداث الحديثة اهتماما خاصا منى كمعايش للأحداث ومتخصص فى التاريخ بالدرجة الأولى

----------


## الورقات

ماشاءالله اللهم بارك 

سرني هذا الخبر المفرح يا دكتور

أعانكم الله على إتمامه .. وياليت لو تخرجون هذه الأجزاء التي تمت منه للطباعة ثم يخرج ما بعدها تباعا 

وفقكم الله وأعانكم ويسر لكم إتمام هذا المشروع الضخم وبارك فيكم 


ونحن بانتظار خروج هذه الموسوعة

----------


## طالب رضا الله

> بدأت فى موسوعة عن تاريخ العالم من نشأة كل دولة حتى وقت الناس هذا فى مائة مجلد أعمل فيها من العام 1999م .... وتنال هذه الأحداث الحديثة اهتماما خاصا منى كمعايش للأحداث ومتخصص فى التاريخ بالدرجة الأولى


أظن عملكم هذا يحتاج لإمكانيات دولة .. وعمل جماعى منظم  ..

لا أحبطك والله بل أشد على يدك ولكن رأيى الشخصى أن عملا بهذا الحجم لكى يخرج على الصورة المطلوبة أكبر من أى قدرات فردية ..

بارك الله فيك ووفقك

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيك أختى الورقات .. والله أسأله السداد والتوفيق ... وقريبا إن شاء الله سابدا فى نشر بعض الأجزاء ... إذ إننى قسمت الموسوعة على أقسام حسب القارات ... فهى تشمل ستة أقسام ... وكل قسم يشمل الدول التى تنتمى لكل قارة ... ومنذ سنوات عرض على أحد الناشرين بمصر أن أنشر جزءا من تاريخ العراق وعرض على مبلغا لا يرفض وقتها إلا أن سبب الرفض من قبلنا كان بسبب اشتراط الناشر أن يحصل على كل الحقوق ولا يكون لنا سوى الاسم فقط ... ومن ثم رأينا أن الكتاب لا شك سقع فيه التعديل إن عاجلا أو آجلا ... فآثرنا أن نتريث ... والله الموفق والمعين

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى الحبيب طالب رضا الله ..... قديما منذ 13 سنة لما بدات العمل فى هذا الكتاب خططت له أن يكون فى بضعة مجلدات ... وبدات أكتب تاريخ العالم كله فى مجلد واحد ... فلما تعددت الأفكار وزادت المادة العلمية وجدت نفسى مضطرا لأن أضيف للمجلد عدة مجلدات ... فلما تعددت الأفكار قسمته على الطريقة التى بينتها آنفا .. ووقتها عرض على ثلة من أصحابى بالجامعة لا سيما من تخصص فى تاريخ أفريقيا وتاريخ أوربا المعاونة مع مجموعة من الطلبة .. إلا أننى شكرتهم وعاهدتهم أن أستعين بهم إذا ما احتجت المعونة .... وسبب ذلك أننى ىثرت أن تخرج الموسوعة بمنهج واحد وبآلية واحدة وبسياق واحد .... وأعلم أن الأمر شاق لكن أستمد العون من رافع السماء بلا عمد .. وأرقب وأتمعن فيما قاله ابن جرير عندما أراد تصنيف كتابه تاريخ الرسل والملوك وكتابه فى التفسير .... كما أرقب ما قاله ابن حزم عندما صنف المحلى وغيره وأتخذ من هذين العلمين وغيرهما من الكبار زادا يستنفر همتى ويدفها للنشاط والحيوية ...... والله المستعان

----------


## طالب رضا الله

أعانك الله ووفقك يا دكتور 

بالمناسبة أنا باحث فى التاريخ الإسلامى وحاصل على ليسانس آداب - تاريخ 

لكن لم أحصل على تقدير لظروف شخصية ألمت بى .. مما أعاق إكمالى للدراسات العليا .. والله المستعان

و بهذه المناسبة هل تعرف هذه المعلومة : أن المسلمين غزوا أيرلندا عدة مرات ؟

نريد من موسوعتكم أن تتطرق لهذه الجوانب المجهولة فى التاريخ الاسلامى 

وفقك الله وأعانك

----------


## مجد الغد

اللهم بارك لك في عملك وحقق الله  لك امانيك

وكذلك انا طلب مني الناشرنفس طلبك يادكتور ولايكون لي 
الا الاسم فقط لكن لم اوفق علي ذلك وانا الان شاء الله تعالي
اقوم يتنفيذه قريبا 
لكن الكتاب ليس تاريخ حديث 
فهو تخصص اسلامي يعتمد علي تراجم الشخصيات ودورها في التاريخ
من جميع العصورالاسلامية 
الله يبارك بالجميع ويسددخطانا للخيروالصلاح وينورقلوبنا بحب الله
اطيب الامنيات لكم ولاسرتكم الكريمة
من اختكم مجد الغد

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

الأخ طالب رضا الله بارك الله فيك وفى جهدك .... وسعدت بأنك من باحثى التاريخ ..... وبشان الفتوحات الإسلامية فى اوربا فقد أعطيتها جانبا مهما من الموسوعة ... بل أظن والفضل لله أننى خضت بالتفصيل فى أمور هى عين الجديد الذى لم يلتفت إليه الكثير من المؤرخين المحدثين ... ومن ذلك الحديث عن الملك أوفا الإنجليزى الذى أسلم وحكم قرابة الأربعين عاما وسك دينارا ذهبيا عليه عبارات التوحيد ... وكذا الملك الهولندى الذى اسلم ... والأمر بشان الإسلام بالولايات المتحدة واستراليا .. كل هذا فصلنا فيه القول والحمد لله على عظيم منته

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أختى مجد الغد .... تقبل الله دعاءك لأخيك .... ويسر لنا ولكم الأمور ..... وللعلم أنا تخصصى الدقيق بالجامعة المغرب والأندلس - شعبة التاريخ الإسلامى ... وكنت حتى الليسانس شعبة عامة .... والموسوعة تؤرخ لكل العصور بداية من العصور القديمة حتى العصر الحالى ..... ولقد فتحت عيناى على تدوين العديد من الكتب فى الطبقات ... لا سيما طبقات الأحناف فى العصر الحديث .. تاريخ الظاهرية ..... الصحابة الوافدون ..... تاريخ الزعماء والمصلحين .... القادة والزعماء من أهل البيت ... وغير ذلك كثير ..... والحمد لله أولا وآخرا

----------


## النجاري العراقي

> بدأت فى موسوعة عن تاريخ العالم من نشأة كل دولة حتى وقت الناس هذا فى مائة مجلد أعمل فيها من العام 1999م .... وتنال هذه الأحداث الحديثة اهتماما خاصا منى كمعايش للأحداث ومتخصص فى التاريخ بالدرجة الأولى


بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم ، ومد لنا في عمركم ، ويسر عليكم إخراج هذا الكنز ، ويسر عليكم جمع المزيد من الدرر ، ليخرج لنا هذا السفر العظيم بأبهى حلة

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

وفيكم بارك الرحمن أخى الحبيب .... ويعلم الله أننى فى امس الحاجة لدعاء المخلصين أمثالكم

----------


## طالب رضا الله

بالنسبة للمعلومة التى ذكرتها عن غزو المسلمين لأيرلندا فاقول للفائدة : 

من الحملات التى قام بها الأسطول الجزائرى حملة مراد الصغير على أيرلندا عام 1627

 ثم قام بحملة أخرى _ أى مراد الصغير _ على ميناء بلتيمور ( أيرلندة ) فى 20- 6 - 1631 م 
 فى هذه الحملة أسر 237 أيرلندى وساقهم إلى الجزائر

 كما نفذت البحرية العثمانية ( الجزائرية ) إنزالا على ميناء looe قرب بلتيمور وجزر scilly عام 1625 م
 وقد دفعت العديد من الموانىء الإنجليزية الخراج فى هذا العام
 وكذلك حملة الريس على عام 1642

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_corsairs



http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نهب_بالتمور

أيضا :

شن مراد بك حملة على جزر الكنارى عام 1586 - 1587

 ثم شن حملة ثانية مكونة من 18 سفينة 

 ثم شن 20 حملة فى 20 سنة عبر المحيط الأطلنطى
شرفونى بزيارة مدونتى المتواضعة :

تاريخ أمة الإسلام 
http://tarikh100.blogspot.com/

----------


## مجد الغد

اشكرك اخي الفاضل الدكتورعبدالباق  ي

وان شاء الله تعالي يعينك في عملك 
انا تخصصي 
تاريخ قديم واسلامي
واعشق التاريخ الاموي الاندلسي
وصاحبة موقع التاريخ العام
اتمني ان تشرفوني في زيارة الموقع فهو موقع لجميع اقسام التاريخ

http://www.eltareekh.com/vb/index.php
اطيب الامنيات لكم ولاسرتك الكريمة من اختكم مجد الغد

----------


## مجد الغد

> بالنسبة للمعلومة التى ذكرتها عن غزو المسلمين لأيرلندا فاقول للفائدة : 
> 
> من الحملات التى قام بها الأسطول الجزائرى حملة مراد الصغير على أيرلندا عام 1627
> 
>  ثم قام بحملة أخرى _ أى مراد الصغير _ على ميناء بلتيمور ( أيرلندة ) فى 20- 6 - 1631 م 
>  فى هذه الحملة أسر 237 أيرلندى وساقهم إلى الجزائر
> 
>  كما نفذت البحرية العثمانية ( الجزائرية ) إنزالا على ميناء looe قرب بلتيمور وجزر scilly عام 1625 م
>  وقد دفعت العديد من الموانىء الإنجليزية الخراج فى هذا العام
> ...


جزاك الله الجنة

ابشر اخي الفاضل بالخير
الله يكثرمن المؤرخين الذين يدونون التاريخ ويثبته  بالحق والحقائق
بارك الله فيك علمك وعملك وحقق الله  امانيك

----------


## طالب رضا الله

وجزاكم أختنا الفاضلة 

وآمين على دعائكى الطيب الندى ولكى بمثله 

حقظكى الله بحفظه

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيكى أختى مجد الغد ..... وبارك الله فيك اخى طالب رضا الله .... وبشأن تاريخ أيرلندا الذى لم أجيبك عنه عمدا سآتيك بمشيئة الله بما تقر به عينك .... بشان الإسلام بها ..... فلا تعجل علينا ... لأن من العلم ما لا ينشر كله ولا يكتم كله .... فدعنى أنتقى لك ما يروق لك مما سطرناه فى كتابنا الموسوم بالبحر المسجور فى تاريخ الأحداث والدهور .....

----------


## مجد الغد

الموسوم بالبحر المسجور فى تاريخ الأحداث والدهور .....   

	اسم جميل جدا.............

اللهم بارك فيك وفي عملك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

اللهم آميييييييين .. وفيكم بارك الرحمن ...

----------


## طالب رضا الله

طيب هل تعرف أن من أسس موسكو هو الحاج عبد الله موسكا (حقيقة )

هل تعرف أمجاد القبيلة الذهبية ؟


عندى معلومات تاريخية قد تبهر حضرتك ...

الهدف من هذه المعلومات هو تأييد وجهة نظرى بالأعلى ..

----------


## طالب رضا الله

الأخت الفاضلة مجد الغد أنا مسجل فى منتداكى بنفس المعرف .. لكن لم أزره منذ فترة .. لعلى أنشط به قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن العميد

ما شاء الله تبارك الله وفقك الله يا دكتور وجعله في موازين أعمالك .
عندي أسألة تاريخية لو سمح وقتك بارك الله فيك.
نسمع عن مدارس كتابة التاريخ وأن قاريء التاريخ ينبغي وخصوصا في العصر الحديث أن يعرف منهج المؤرخ ومن أي مدرسة هو ؟ فلو أعطيتنا نبذه عن هذه المناهج أو المدارس ؟ وما أكثرها انتشارا الآن في كتابات المحدثين ؟ وما أصحها وأقربها للرؤية التاريخية ؟
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

الأخ الحبيب طالب رضا الله ..... أراك تعول على موسوعة ويكيبديا ... وليست هى بالمصدر الثقة الذى نعول عليه فى تدويننا للتاريخ ... وبشأن تقديم السؤال بـ  " هل تعرف " فأظن أنه مهما كان ما ورائه لا يلق ... فإن كنت تعرف جوابا فلا طائل من وراء السؤال إلا أن تحرج من تسأله أو تختبره ..... وإن كنت لا تعرفه فاسأل سؤال من لا يعرف ليجيبك من يعرف بالتفصيل ... ولا تظن أن وقوفك على بضعة اسطر تجاه مسألة تاريخية يعنى أنك حزت ما لم يحزه غيرك .... ولو أردت إفادة الناس كما تحب وتريد لفصلت أنت فى هذه الموضوعات ..... أو طلبت من غيرك ان يفصلوا فيها .... بشأن موسكو وتأسيسها فالحمد لله وقفنا على مؤسسها وحقيقته ودوره ... لكن لم نقف على أنه الحاج عبدالله !!! فليتك تفيدنا وتحيلنا لمصادرك غير الموسوعة التى اشرت إليها ..... ثم بشأن مغول القفجاق أو القبيلة الذهبية وأمجاها فلا أدرى كيف بك تسأل متخصص فى التاريخ عن أمر كهذا وتعده من المبهرات ... والمغول عندنا بالجامعة يدرسهم الطلبة كمادة مستقلة ومنفصلة ثم يدرسونهم عند دراسة تاريخ المماليك .... عموما يا اخى شكرا لك على أسلوبك الحوارى إن أردت من ورائه الفائدة ..... وعذرا إن أردت غير ذلك فلن تجدنى مستجيبا لك بعد الآن إن جاء التساؤل بنفس الصيغة التى تطرح بها تساؤلاتك .
وما عندك ويبهرنى ليتك تكتبه مرة واحدة وتطرحه فى موضوع لأخبرك أن فيه ما يبهرنى أم لا ؟
وفى الختام " وفوق كل ذى علم عليم" فلست بمن أحاط خبرا بكل شىء وإنما أسأل الله المزيد من فضله

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى الحبيب ابن العميد لبيك ثم لبيك ثك لبيك لطلبك ... وهو أمر ينم عن ذكاء وسعة علم بارك الله فيك ... وأبش فى المساء إن يسر الله ستجد نبذة عن المدارس والمناهج التاريخية ... والله المستعان ... لأننى أستعد الآن لصلاة العصر ثم لقضاء حاجة لسيدى الوالد شفاه الله وعافاه وبارك لنا فى عمره

----------


## طالب رضا الله

> أراك تعول على موسوعة ويكيبديا ... وليست هى بالمصدر الثقة الذى نعول عليه فى تدويننا للتاريخ ...


ويكيبديا ليست مصدر ثقة .. لكن أنا فقط وضعت الروابط سريعا لئلا يقال أن المعلومات بلا مصدر 




> وبشأن تقديم السؤال بـ " هل تعرف " فأظن أنه مهما كان ما ورائه لا يلق ... فإن كنت تعرف جوابا فلا طائل من وراء السؤال إلا أن تحرج من تسأله أو تختبره ..... وإن كنت لا تعرفه فاسأل سؤال من لا يعرف ليجيبك من يعرف بالتفصيل ... ولا تظن أن وقوفك على بضعة اسطر تجاه مسألة تاريخية يعنى أنك حزت ما لم يحزه غيرك .... ولو أردت إفادة الناس كما تحب وتريد لفصلت أنت فى هذه الموضوعات ..... أو طلبت من غيرك ان يفصلوا فيها


جزاكم الله خيرا على النصح ... ولم يكن فى نيتى الإستطالة ولا التباهى وإنما أردت لفت النظر والتشويق .. لكن مادام الأسلوب لم يعجبك .. أو فهمت منه تنقصا أو إساءة فأنا أعتذر ... والهدف الإفادة فى النهاية 




> بشأن موسكو وتأسيسها فالحمد لله وقفنا على مؤسسها وحقيقته ودوره ... لكن لم نقف على أنه الحاج عبدالله !!! فليتك تفيدنا وتحيلنا لمصادرك غير الموسوعة التى اشرت إليها


المؤرخون الرسميون الروس ينكرون الأمر بطبيعة الحال .. لكن المعلومة مذكورة بوضوح فى الحوليات البلغارية المعروفة بتاريخ جعفرى  لبخشى إيمان ..  أحد أندر المصادر الإسلامية فى التاريخ والذى لم يترجم فيما أعلم حتى الآن (3 مجلدات ) والذى يبهر أى باحث بما جاء فيه من معلومات لم تأت فى غيره ... منها أن حكم المسلمين امتد حتى القطب الشمالى مثلا 

طبعا الموضوع متشعب جدا وليس فيه كلمة واحدة على النت العربى ولذلك سأفرده قريبا بموضوع وأضع لحضرتك رابطه هنا لكى تقومه 

ومبدئيا هذه نسخة إنجليزية من الحوليات البلغارية :
http://s155239215.onlinehome.us/turk...%20Preface.htm



وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقنا الله وإياكم لطاعته

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

الآن تأكدت أنك تبتغى وجه الله .... أحسن الله إليك أخى الحبيب وافعل ما تشاء فى تقديمك للسؤال فلم ولن أغضب منك بعد الآن ... وللعلم لا تظن أن ردى عليك كبرا معاذ الله ... وإنما لأننى وغيرى ابتلينا دائما ببض المعرفات التى تزعم أنها تريد الأإفادة ولا يتأتى منها سوى التطاول والشغب والحمد لله أنت لست منهم ... وبالفعل لفت نظرى إلى فائدة مهمة بل قل فوائد فى الحوليات البلغارية ... جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أنتظر تأصيلك لموضوع الحاج عبدالله ..... مع ذكر المصادر الأجنبية بصفحاتها وأجزائها وفقراتها إن استطعت كى نروج له ونزيد عليه إن استطعنا .... وبارك الله فيك ...

----------


## منذر ابو محمد

وفقكم الله دكتور 
على هذا الجهد المبارك نسأل الله العزيز ان يعينكم على انجاز هذا العمل الكبير

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

اللهم آمييييييين .. أخى الحبيب منذر .... وبارك الله فيكم وسدد رميكم وأعلى قدركم ويسر أمركم

----------


## طالب رضا الله

الموضوع بعد تلخيصه يا دكتور جاء فى أربعة كشاكيل فضعفت همتى عن كتابته لذلك سألخصه لك تلخيصا شديد الإخلال فى بضعة أسطر

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

لا يا أخى بالله عليك .... اكتب لى على الأقل بضعة اسطر بحث لا تكون الفكرة فيها خلل .. لأستطيع بعد ذلك أن أحلق حولها وأقوم بتأصيلها .... وإن خفت على جهدك فأرسل لى على الخاص واكتب لى اسمك وبلدك كى أذكر ذلك وأنبه عليه فى الموسوعة حرصا على حقك الأدبى

----------


## عمر الخوري

إلى الأساتذة الكرامأود التثبت من خبر يقول بأن بطل حرب الاستقلال في الفيليبين كان مسلماً. اسمه لابو لابو  Lapu-Lapu.

في موسوعة ويكيبيديا وجدت هذا 

  Islam/Animism (disputed)[1][2]  Religion

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapu-Lapu

أعلم بأن هذا الموقع لا يوثق به. إنما أردت فقد الإشارة إليه لكثرة زائريه.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## طالب رضا الله

معذرة يا دكتور لأنى أعانى من حالة كسل رهيب ....... لذلك سأضع إشارات والبركة فيك وفى طلبتك ومساعديك

= أهم مصدرلتاريخ بلغار الفولجا هو كتاب (تاريخ جعفر) الذى ذكرته لك وهو عبارة عن حوليات بلغارية جمعت عام 1680 م بأمر من زعيم حركة التحرير البلغارية وهو 3 مجلدات ومحقق تحقيقا جيدا جدا .. لا توجد له ترجمة عربية كعادة الكتب الهامة

منشور هنا

sophistikateds.com

وسيفيدك أيضا موقع 

xephongi.com

ozturkler.com

وهو خاص بالأتراك وتاريخهم وشعوبهم وقادتهم ويعرض لتاريخ الدول التركية عبر العصور بما فيهم بلغار الفولجا

وأدعوك للإهتمام فى موسوعتك المرتقبة بهم فقد كانوا قوة عالمية عظمى فى وقت من الأوقات super state كما تصنفهم المراجع الغربية المعتمدة .. وكانوا مسلمين طبعا


= كانت منطقة موسكو الحالية ضمن المناطق التى تنازل عنها المسلمون البلغار للروس عام 964م 

وظلت المنطقة فى حوزة الروس حتى عام 1078 م حيث استولى عليها خان بلغاريا السابق المسلم الذى أزيح عن عرشه الخان (آخاد موسكا ) ahad moskha - طبعا لأننى اعتمدت على الذاكرة فقد قلت لك سابقا أن اسمه عبد الله موسكا وهذا خطأ منى -

وذلك أثناء صراعه مع الخان الجديد أدم بن بالاك (1076 - 1118)

فقد قام بحملة عسكرية على الأراضى الروسية عند نهر موسكا فانتصر وغنم الكثير عام 1078 م فحمل لقب (آخاد موسكا) تكريما لهذا النصر

قرر آخاد بناء حصن فى تلك الأراضى التى استولى عليها ... وسماه باسمه ليس باسم النهر كما يدلس المؤرخين الروس (موسكا) ثم حرف الاسم بعد ذلك الى موسكو - مسكوفى ...

وظلت موسكو مركز آخاد الرئيسى حتى وفاته ثم صارت مركزا لابنه سليم الملقب ب (كولين ) .. ث بعد ذلك احتلها الروس
كلمة moskha  تعنى باللغة التركية : البقرة 

آخاد موسكا (1061- 1076 ) هو ابن آزجر azgar  (1025-1028 .. 1061 ) 

وهو ابن masgnt

(1004-1006)

وهو بن محمد (943- 946 )
وهو بن يلكاو (930 943)

وهو بن ألماش جعفر (895 - 925 )
وهو بن عبد الله شيلكى(865 882)
وهو بن أيدر aydar

اكتفى بهذا القدر وشكرا

----------


## طالب رضا الله

انظر هنا ضرورى .. خصوصا الخرائط


http://s155239215.onlinehome.us/turk...SynopsisEn.htm

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أحسن الله إليك أخى الحبيب طالب رضا الله ... لا حرمنا الله من دررك وفوائدك .....

----------


## الدعباسي

بسم الله ما شاء الله د.عبد الباقي.

وفقكم الله وأثابكم الخير كله .

نحييّكم على هذه الهمّة .. وندعوا الله لكم بالتوفيق.

----------

